# June Prospects



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

June 4, 2014

According to Captain Boriskie â€œDoug and I represented Bay Flats Lodge in flying colors, never mind we had matching Boats which made it that much more cool. The guys had one of the best days they ever had for their repeat customers.â€

Most of May was spent fighting nagging winds that often would persist even throughout the nighttime hours and on into the next day. We spent the majority of our time running for sheltered shorelines and scouting the many back lakes for a place to park on most days. It was a tough time for anyone who was trying to be successful at coastal fishing on a regular basis, but lately it seems as though the beginning of June may be bringing us a well-deserved slack period in the wind. Many of the low pressure cells that brought a lot of the highly welcomed May precipitation with them have just now been replaced by the latest high pressure area that the weather folks say might be with us for a little while. Resultant of this, the winds in recent days have seemed to return to normal and have once again allowed us to broaden our horizons in our daily search for summertime speckled trout and red fish.

Like I said, high winds the past few weeks placed us in survival mode when looking for acceptable places to fish, but since the winds have now laid a bit, weâ€™re getting back to being able to explore more open and exposed areas like that of the many mid-bay oyster reefs out in the upper and lower parts of San Antonio Bay, and we have even managed brief success as of late over some of the isolated shell and grass down in Mesquite Bay. Another positive prospect presented to us with the presence of a little less wind has been some of the many little islands that populate the Port Oâ€™Connor and Seadrift areas of Espiritu Santo Bay, San Antonio Bay, Mesquite Bay, and even over in the West Matagorda Bay arena. We have noticed that our greatest rewards around these small mid-bay islands occur on the down-current side of the island during a falling tide. Most of the islands weâ€™ve waded the past few days have had a great deal of shell mixed with soft mud and grass, or sandy spots positioned haphazardly amongst bottom grass beds. When approaching these little island areas, and unless you are able to visually see the bottom, it might be in your best interest to try to examine the make-up of the bottom structure prior to exiting the boat. Thereâ€™s often a soft side to the island, and then thereâ€™s often a more firm side to the island. In places where marsh grasses may make their way down from the island bank and lead directly into the water sometimes signifies some of the softest mud youâ€™ll find anywhere, and may make wading nearly impossible. Another good thing to keep in mind when fishing these places is that they are, in fact, islands that are surrounded by open bay waters, so you should always be aware of the possibility of sudden drop-offs into much deeper water whenever youâ€™re wading these areas.

Back in May we tended to find that the fishing was somewhat inconsistent from day to day, with one day being very good, and the next day very slow â€" â€œvery goodâ€ meaning limits of trout or red fish, and â€œvery slowâ€ meaning we simply didnâ€™t experience catches at the level that we are generally used to seeing. However, the last few days have shown us less wind, which means greater opportunity, which has resulted in better fishing. Thereâ€™s a lot of shrimp in the water right now, so many anglers have been throwing artificial baits like the plastic shrimp tails that have either the regular tail on them or the paddle tail. I like using the regular tailed shrimp baits in water thatâ€™s clear and clean, while saving the paddle-tailed shrimp baits for water thatâ€™s murky or stained. If the day is sunny without much cloud cover and the water in clear, I like throwing brighter colors, with strawberry/white being my absolute favorite. If the sky becomes overcast, or the water is not clear, then Iâ€™ll change my presentation to that of a darker color like the plum/chartreuse. Rigging these shrimp tail baits a couple feet beneath a popping cork is also a good summertime alternative that has worked for us more times than can be remembered.

With the summertime heat rapidly encroaching upon us, please keep in mind that it is of utmost importance that you apply plenty of sunscreen first thing in the morning, re-apply it throughout the day, and then put some more on â€" skin cancer in later years is no fun, and it can be downright dangerous to your health.

*Testimonials*

Jun 04, 2014 by H.B.
Our guide was Nathan and did an excellent job. He was very accommodating to all the guests and adequately assisted based on each fishermanâ€™s abilities and experience. He did a great job and would fish with him again.

Jun 03, 2014 by Ken Hall
T.J.,
I would like to send a special thanks to Jason Wagenfehr. I have been out with BFL before but it was a first for my wife. She was a little nervous at first, not knowing what to expect. We hit it off great with Jason from the get go. He displayed the BFL Professionalism that I have always been accustomed to with all of the guides at BFL. Jason immediately put my wife at ease and she had a wonderful time. As always, I enjoyed my visit to BFL and weâ€™re already looking forward to planning our next visit. Thanks to all at Bay Flats.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
*Sportsmenâ€™s Complex Marina 
Bay-Flats-Fishing-Entertainment-Duck Hunting
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fun fishing*

The lodge is wrapping up a 3 day sponsored corporate event from people all over he USA. We really appreciate them trusting us another year with their valuable customers.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing was tough on Friday due to 26 mph winds, but we still caught a few*

Testimonials

*Jun 06, 2014 by Chance Dodd*
Awesome trip!! 
I've been here twice now on corporate events and the staff & overall hospitality is hands down the best I've experienced on the Texas coast. AMAZING food and the "whatever you need" attitude from the staff is unbeatable!! If these guys ever need a full time guest...put me at the top of the list! These guides know their stuff! I feel spoiled every time I come here. Went out with Captain Doug this trip for a day and a half on his brand new 25 ft. Majek and was not disappointed. If you like "catching" more than "fishing" he's got his s**t together!! Thanks for an amazing trip but every time I come here I end up thinking how much I want to come back the next week! Thanks again for a great trip!! Thank you!!

*Jun 05, 2014 by Richard L.*
wonderful experience and great hospitality, Captain steve was excellent

*Jun 05, 2014 by Blake*
All were very courteous and helpful. Immaculately clean. Food was delicious. Bed very comfortable.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*We'd love to hear from you*

*Jun 10, 2014 by Cole N.*
I was impressed with the food services, Some time the fish may not be in the area when you are there, but one items that the lodge can control is the quality of food and service that if offers its guest. I give you an A+ on that. To many places skimp on their food and services. A good and high quality meal tell me you are covering all your bases.

*Jun 10, 2014 by Erothe*
Nick- he worked his a** off to put us on the fish.

*Jun 09, 2014 by Tommy Mays*
Winds where up, fishing was tough but Capt. Brian continued to move around to put us on fish.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more of the fun*

Bay Flats Lodge will be handing out free bottled water this Saturday at the Seadrift Shrimpfest. It's our way of saying THANKS!


----------

